# PLEASE HELP....Chewing on Feet



## MORGANM (Jul 6, 2009)

*Hi I am a new member and I have a question and have looked in previous threads but have not quite found my issue. Our little girl keep chewing on her feet. It seems like it has been increasing more and now she it itching her head also. 

I have talked with our vet multiple times about this and currently she is on Purina HA (hypoallergenic) food, as he has suggested but it has only helped minimally. But after a year she is still chewing her feet to no end and more recently has started scratching her head and rolling around on the floor like she is trying to itch herself. I am just so sad that we cannot find out what is wrong with her.

She has no meat or fish products of any kind. She also has Gentle Snackers which are also Hypoallergenic. We also use oatmeal shampoo and conditioner on her, per the vet’s recommendation on what would work best if she has any skin allergies. We also wash all her blankets in non-perfume and non-scented detergent. I am really at my wits end! I don’t want her to be in pain and I really don’t know what to do. 

On a side note, she had the pink paws permanently now from so much chewing and it also looks as if she is also chewing on her nails but we trim them every 2 weeks.

Please Please Please Help!!!!

Any suggestions would be helpful…..short of trying allergy medication we have done everything we can think of to help her with this (the only reason that we have not done allergy medication is because I am afraid to give it to her after the vet said its really recommended as the very last thing to try, and I would like to stay away from the medicine). 

Thanks in advance from one mom to another and Tini thanks you also!!!*


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

I am in the same boat with my Brie. She is always chewing her pink little feet. And i don't know what to do. Could it be nerves?


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi and welcome! My Maggie has allergies too. She was chewing on her back paws. Trixie was chewing on one paw when we first got her too. My vet suggested hypoallergenic detergent for their bedding. She also told me to give them Essential fatty acids (you can buy EFA oil), a tiny bit on their food every day. I feed Natures Balance and both of them are not scratching that much and are no longer chewing their feet. I would seriously look into the food and change over to a natural food (gradually, of course) and see if that doesn't make a difference. There are several threads on nutrition on this forum.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

My grandpuppy, Memphis, is allergic to chicken and does this whenever he gets a bite of anything that has chicken in it. Now that he eats Solid Gold Wee Bits (Bison) he doesn't chew his little paws any more.


----------



## MORGANM (Jul 6, 2009)

QUOTE (Bellapuppy @ Jul 7 2009, 10:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802158


> Hi and welcome! My Maggie has allergies too. She was chewing on her back paws. Trixie was chewing on one paw when we first got her too. My vet suggested hypoallergenic detergent for their bedding. She also told me to give them Essential fatty acids (you can buy EFA oil), a tiny bit on their food every day. I feed Natures Balance and both of them are not scratching that much and are no longer chewing their feet. I would seriously look into the food and change over to a natural food (gradually, of course) and see if that doesn't make a difference. There are several threads on nutrition on this forum.[/B]


Thanks for the suggestions!

So is the Hypoallergenic food different from natural food, because that is what she is currently getting but if natural food is better we might switch to that. 

Also I did see on the forum many people mention that NB venison or sweet potato food is good for allergies, have you had any experience with this? Or what NB food do you use for your little ones?

Thanks so much for taking the time to respond!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi Morgan, i had the same problem with Chloe and found out she is allergic to poultry. The vet wanted to put her on steroids, but i decided to check to see if a food allergy. We now feed Natural Balance Sweet Potato and Fish or the Natural Balance Sweet Potato and Venison, no grains in the food. I checked the ingredients in the Purina HA and the first two ingredients are big allergens for dogs. You might want to switch her food to maybe the Natural Balance Sweet Potato and Venison or the Sweet Potato and Fish and keep all treats grain free and maybe poultry free since alot of dogs have an allergy to poultry. I also use Malaseb Shampoo and add either 3Vcaps or Salmon oil to her food and Chloe no longers chews on her feet and her pink feet have been growing out now. 

Purina HA

Ingredients
Corn starch, modified isolated soy protein, water, coconut oil, dicalcium phosphate, canola oil preserved with TBHQ, cellulose, corn oil, potassium chloride, vegetable gums (gum arabic and guar gum), salt, choline chloride, DL-Methionine, magnesium oxide, lecithin, zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, vitamin supplements (E, A, B-12, D-3), riboflavin supplement, manganese sulfate, niacin, calcium pantothenate, biotin, thiamine mononitrate, garlic oil, copper sulfate, folic acid, pyridoxine hydrochloride, calcium iodate, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), sodium selenite. 



Natural Balance Sweet Potato and Fish

Sweet Potatoes, Salmon, Salmon Meal, Canola Oil, Potato Fiber, Natural Flavor, Salmon Oil (a source of DHA), Flaxseed, Potassium Chloride, Methionine, Choline Chloride, Natural Mixed Tocopherols, Taurine, Vitamin E Supplement, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Potassium Iodide, Thiamine Mononitrate (Vitamin B-1), Manganese Proteinate, Manganous Oxide, Ascorbic Acid, Vitamin A Supplement, Biotin, Calcium Pantothenate, Manganese Sulfate, Sodium Selenite, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B-6), Vitamin B-12 Supplement, Riboflavin (Vitamin B-2), Vitamin D-3 Supplement, Folic Acid.


Natural Balance Sweet Potato and Venison

Sweet Potatoes, Venison, Potato Protein, Venison Meal, Canola Oil, Potato Fiber, Flaxseed, Natural Flavor, Choline Chloride, Natural Mixed Tocopherols, Taurine, Vitamin E Supplement, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Potassium Iodide, Thiamine Mononitrate (Vitamin B-1), Manganese Proteinate, Manganous Oxide, Ascorbic Acid, Vitamin A Supplement, Biotin, Calcium Pantothenate, Manganese Sulfate, Sodium Selenite, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B-6), Vitamin B-12 Supplement, Riboflavin (Vitamin B-2), Vitamin D-3 Supplement, Folic Acid


----------



## MORGANM (Jul 6, 2009)

QUOTE (bentleyboy @ Jul 7 2009, 10:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802152


> I am in the same boat with my Brie. She is always chewing her pink little feet. And i don't know what to do. Could it be nerves?[/B]


It could be nerves because she is a very high-strung little one, but she is going to be 2 in November and she has been doing it since we have had her so I don’t know if it is nerves because I don’t think she is nervous that much. But maybe I am wrong…like I said she is pretty high-stung and is very attached to me. 

Hope both our little ones stop it soon, it so hard not to know what to do about them chewing on their feet


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Only about 10% of allergies are food related. The vast majority are inhalent. 

Has your dog been tried on any antihistamines to help with the itching? Not one works for every dog, so you may have to try a few different ones to find one that helps. Common options are benadryl, chlorpheniramine, hydroxyzine, and zyrtec. 

Have you tried a medicated shampoo? Malaseb shampoo is excellent if its yeast staining. Chlorhexiderm shampoo is great for bacteria. In both cases, you lather and let it stand for 10 minutes before rinsing. I'll do the whole dog on bath day and legs/feet a few times a week. I had one come back to me last month with stained feet. A few weeks and the staining has all grown out, even between the paw pads. 

Other simple things you can do include:
1. Use allergy-friendly laundry detergent and fabric softener (no scents). Wash her bedding frequently. 
2. Wipe her off, especially feet and legs, with a wet washcloth when she comes in from outside. 
3. Vacuum frequently and be sure your vacuum's hepa filter is replaced regularly. Never use carpet products that are sprinkled and then vacuumed up. A little baking soda will do just fine if needed.


----------



## MORGANM (Jul 6, 2009)

QUOTE (MySugarBears @ Jul 7 2009, 11:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802165


> Hi Morgan, i had the same problem with Chloe and found out she is allergic to poultry. The vet wanted to put her on steroids, but i decided to check to see if a food allergy. We now feed Natural Balance Sweet Potato and Fish or the Natural Balance Sweet Potato and Venison, no grains in the food. I checked the ingredients in the Purina HA and the first two ingredients are big allergens for dogs. You might want to switch her food to maybe the Natural Balance Sweet Potato and Venison or the Sweet Potato and Fish and keep all treats grain free and maybe poultry free since alot of dogs have an allergy to poultry. I also use Malaseb Shampoo and add either 3Vcaps or Salmon oil to her food and Chloe no longers chews on her feet and her pink feet have been growing out now.
> 
> Purina HA
> 
> ...


Wow, thank you so much for taking the time to post this up. I did not know that grains are a big allergen for dogs, it’s really eye opening now that you post the ingredients. I wonder why they call it hypoallergenic if it still contains so many allergen causing ingredients, lol?? 

I think I will try the NB, I am just so frustrated with her chewing her feet I need to try something new. 

Well I was using the John Paul Oatmeal shampoo and conditioner but I am going to try your suggestion. 

Thank you so much for taking all the time to look into this, it is much appreciated


----------



## MORGANM (Jul 6, 2009)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jul 7 2009, 11:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802172


> Only about 10% of allergies are food related. The vast majority are inhalent.
> 
> Has your dog been tried on any antihistamines to help with the itching? Not one works for every dog, so you may have to try a few different ones to find one that helps. Common options are benadryl, chlorpheniramine, hydroxyzine, and zyrtec.
> 
> ...


No we have not used any antihistamines on her, I am just affraid to use them because we where told by our vet that it should be the very last option, but its starting to look like the last option since we have tried almost everything else. 

With the shampoo do you need a prescription from the vet or can you get it at petco or pets mart or over the internet?

If we wash or dog weekly would that be harmful to her to use it every time or should we just do the shampoo once a month and use the oatmeal shampoo like we have been using in the in-between times? 

Thanks for all your help!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I got the Malaseb shampoo from the vets and it was over $30 for a bottle. Here's a link: http://www.allivet.com/Malaseb-Shampoo-p/25212.htm


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I find it odd your vet would consider an antihistamine as a last resort...perhaps you should get a second opinion. 

Its probably cheapest to order the shampoo online. No prescription needed. 

Remember these dogs are very close to the ground. So they are getting many allergens on them by simply walking around. These pollens and such sit on their coat. They lick themselves and inhale them. So bathing every 7-10 days and additional soaks of problem areas more frequently can be very helpful. I always condition with the full bath.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I'd definitely try a better food. The ingredients in the Purina don't sound healthy at all. Corn starch as the #1 ingredient isn't good.

Natural Balance makes good, limited ingredient foods. Whenever I give Ollie anything but Natural Balance he starts to chew on his paws. And I've tried some premium foods...

In the past I have put a dab of bitter apple on Ollie's paws to keep him from chewing himself. Right now I accidentally knicked his little toe with the clippers and he tries to chew at it...I put the bitter apple, just a drop, nearby the wound (not on it) and it deters him from putting his face down there. Might not work for others but it's worked for us. 

But first I'd treat the root of the problem and not just the symptoms.

Also, Ollie gets seasonal allergies in early spring and if I recall sometimes fall but they don't last long...


----------



## MORGANM (Jul 6, 2009)

QUOTE (MySugarBears @ Jul 7 2009, 11:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802196


> I got the Malaseb shampoo from the vets and it was over $30 for a bottle. Here's a link: http://www.allivet.com/Malaseb-Shampoo-p/25212.htm[/B]


Thank you for the link!!


----------



## MORGANM (Jul 6, 2009)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jul 7 2009, 11:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802201


> I find it odd your vet would consider an antihistamine as a last resort...perhaps you should get a second opinion.
> 
> Its probably cheapest to order the shampoo online. No prescription needed.
> 
> Remember these dogs are very close to the ground. So they are getting many allergens on them by simply walking around. These pollens and such sit on their coat. They lick themselves and inhale them. So bathing every 7-10 days and additional soaks of problem areas more frequently can be very helpful. I always condition with the full bath.[/B]


Yes, I plan on getting a second opinion this week. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

I agree with JMM that food is just part of it. 

Along with only using unscented laundry detergent and never fabric softener since it's a toxic nerve gas (google for natural alternatives), use only natural household cleaners (regular ones are highly toxic and allergy producing) and avoid any kind of synthetic air fresheners, candles, etc - they have natural sprays at the health food store. It's best if your own body care products are natural, avoid perfume and any scented products if not natural because that's either touched and inhaled by them. Avoid pesticides and chemical flea treatments. 
(  Natural products also reduce the risk of cancer for them and you!)

You can also cover their bedding and yours with barrier cloth covers to protect from dustmites, healthier for everyone. You can have them made to size from Janices.com 
Barrier cloth covers also cover dog bed fabric which are usually treated with stain resistants, and fire retardants. 

Read the book SCARED POOPLESS, one of the best around to avoid allergies and health problems. Discusses how vaccinating every year is dangerous and that getting titers tested is much better, especially for those with allergies.

Try an all natural shampoo like Nature's Specialties or Earthbath, the medicated ones have a lot of chemicals that may help the allergies in the short term but the chemicals in these shampoos put them in danger of other health problems. There are a lot of past threads that discuss shampoos for allergies. 

Yes, I think medication should be a last resort, and I like that your vet is exploring other options. 

 Hopefully Dwerten will comment since she has a lot of information on this subject. She recommended a book called Allergy Solution for Dogs, which I haven't yet read.

Please let us know how things go,
Sunnie


----------



## Janice & Gigi (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm new too. My girl is chewing her feet and the fur is red but I don't think it's blood. I'm changing her food soon. I don't wash her the groomer comes once a week but I'll ask if I can use the shampoo recommended here.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Ollie was biting his feet and actually had his whole foot in his mouth a couple of times. I now feed him Acana and am waiting for the new flavor to come out in about a month which is Bison. He also gets a probiotic and antihistamine. He stopped biting his feet so now we are trying to get rid of the tear stains! Giving him Angel Eyes again, but if it doesn't go away within the next couple weeks, I'm going to ask the Vet for Tylan. Seems that is what is working for most of the fluffs on here!


----------



## StevensMaltesePuppies (Feb 4, 2011)

Try using natural/organic products. Back in the earlier 1900's when our country was at war we had a hard time getting natural oils and agents so chemists came up with detergents and surfactants to use in soaps, shampoos and toiletries. There are so many chemicals/detergents/surfactants in shampoo now a days it makes you feel like there are literally bugs crawling under your skin, trust me I know, I have skin allergies and I own a natural bath and body company because I had that problem in the past and wanted to help others. If you know what the ingredient is in the shampoo, ie coconut oil, soy oil, jojoba oil, olive oil, castor oil, use it. If the product has a bunch of wierd chemical names avoid it. Also Sodium Laurel Sulfate is horrible for allergic skin. There are substitutes which are not as irritating. Buy Sulfate Free Shampoo. Avoid Propylene Glycol, Sodium Laurel Sulfate, Phthalates and Nitro Musk, Animal Products and change your dogs diet to a natural food and natural snacks and avoid preservatives if you can. If you are able to buy organic as much as possible as most foods have herbicides and pesticides which are once again chemicals. Not only are these items irritants but they are also potential cancer causing agents and not only should you change your dogs shampoo and products and diet, but change your own as well. I have heard you can use ginger ale to whiten the dogs feet and mouth area but I am not sure if it works.

Oh your babies feet and face are so terribly red. Is she tearing a lot. It might be her food. I use either Science Diet(mainly for my puppies) or Chef Micheals (for my adults when ever I can get it) and I swear the Chef Micheals has made my dogs completely stop tearing. I don't even give them Angel Eyes any more.

Well try anything once I always say!


----------



## StevensMaltesePuppies (Feb 4, 2011)

One more thing, perhaps a liquid castille soap or olive oil soap with no fragrance might help with the allergies. It is the mildest most basic form of soap. Dog shampoos are almost purely man made chemicals so try something natural.


----------



## ChristyandClyde (Apr 19, 2011)

I would try to think of the most basic thing as well. My dog does it too but not his paws..his nails and it isn't harmful. My friend's do chewed his hair off and part of his skin. If its that bad then maybe ur dog has a skin disease? Do you let her on snow with bare paws? the salt is harmful! put vaseline on before u go out with her. It's unfortunate that they have allergies..it takes a while to realise waht it is. I don't feed my dog anyhting but his own food two times a day and sometiems give some eggies. i dont trust anything canned or wet treats or anything wet. he is as natural as possible. he likes apple, carrots and peas. the rest can be a bit too harmful even thought its a vegetable. i let him take a little taste of chease like as small as a nail sometimes because he is curious. 
i hope ur baby is going to be ok. keep us posted.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

This is a two year old thread.


----------

